# The RLT6 RWC Military Quartz Dial



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just finished the dials for this , now I have to decide which hands to use.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Sword


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Can't find any sword hands long enough.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Do you think that these are too big ?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

How big is the watch


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

36mm


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Hmm ... yep ... too big







IMHO


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes they are too big just tried some. Think I'll go with Mercedes again.

The case :


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

What's RWC mean Roy? (Proud of my Bugger all membership).


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Looks to me like cathedral hands would do the trick. Kind of like these:


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Couldn't find the black dial with white hands but I think these might look good.










Or Breguet hands. Just love the circles.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

RWC = RLT Watch Co.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Agree with USmike but filled in white maybe like on the Mirage 111


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Keerching, that was the sound of the penny droping









Like the hands on Mike's picture.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

The dial looks great, is it matt finished?

I don't think hands that are too fancy would suit a mil spec watch. How about hands similar to the CWC G10 but a little thicker/ winder.

Is the case brushed steel? How good is the luminous? More questions, well that's me









Not that I'm that bothered, I'm having one anyway!


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Sargon, that Gruen looks a stonker. fred


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Roy,

I like the dial, "railway track" is a "must-have" for me. As for hands, I dont know the correct name, but my favourites are parrallel sided, ending in a fine pointer that, on the minute hand, just reaches the outer line on the railway-track.

But I know bugger-all anyway!

Roger


----------

